# Stella won't canter!!



## MyAmberChampange (Nov 17, 2017)

I bought a 13 year old QH mare about 7 months ago. She has arthritis in the hind leg. I got her from Lily Pond Foal Rescue. Stella is amazing on the trails. When you get her in an arena she is extremely slow. I have got her into a small canter 3 times. The first time was on accident, the second time, she tripped in mud, and the third time she bucked. She is a sweet, beautiful amber champagne mare. I am just not sure what to do. Her trot ids slow and does not last 1 minute. Her walk is alright, but she is still being stubborn. She does phenomenal with spurs and moves amazingly on the trail without any aids. I no longer have spurs. She cn canter without a rider in the fields and pasture. Thanks for reading. Could you please give me some feed back.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, you have to eliminate any reluctance on her part, from being due to pain.
A horse that is arthritic in a hind leg, perhaps should not have been adopted form a rescue, as a riding horse. Maybe she wound up there because she is not sound.
At any rate, before you worry about any training advise, have her evaluated by a vet, to make sure she is even sound


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Have you done anything about the arthritis? Where it is exactly. X-rays taken? Have you done anything to alleviate it? 

Likely that she's a little stiff and sore and knows you can't make her go, so is saying no.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Yep. Sounds like she's sore. They adopted an arthritic horse to you as a riding horse??!! Uh, not good.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Sounds like she's in pain, I'd get her checked by a vet. Doesn't sound like she's sound enough to be ridden just yet.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

A walk down a trail may be the limit of her ability. Have her checked by a vet, but be ready to live with her limits.


----------

